# Does this exist?????



## Flyfins (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm looking for a fish that's around 6 inches long, preferrably blue or yellow in color, easy to take care of, peaceful, can go in a 55 gallon, and is a herbivore or omnivore with a long nose.

I'm not sure that anything like this acturally exist. XD But if something like this description does please tell me.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Would help if we knew why you needed such a specific fish. There may be alternatives to your problem....


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

all i can think of is something like an a malawi eye biter(african cichlid) but it isn't an omnivore. or peaceful.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

fishbguy said:


> all i can think of is something like an a malawi eye biter(african cichlid) but it isn't an omnivore. or peaceful.


Its not saltwater, either. 

I can think of a fish that is blue, has a fairly pointed nose, gets to 6 inches, but is not peaceful or omnivorous/herbivorous.

I'm thinking of an arrowhead soapfish.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Or a harlequin basslet


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

oh...whoops...sorry..lol


----------



## Flyfins (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm just crazy about blue fish with long noses. ^_^


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Bird Wrasse - although they do get abit larger than 6 inches.
http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=297


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, this fish does not exist. 
6-inch fish do not fit in 55-gallon tanks, no matter what their color.


----------

